# Introducing Cruise!



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 14, 2013)

Our first miniature donkey that we bred. Born 6/14 just after midnight. I'm in love!! Dam is my spotted jenny Lucy and his sire is a brown spotted jack Windcrest Little Bentley.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!! he's beautiful, Love his markings.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh..what a darling little one..I just love mis stripe down his back. More pictures when you get off your cloud would be wonderful...Oh I want one!!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Jun 14, 2013)

He is soooo cute!!! I LOVE little donkeys.


----------



## atotton (Jun 14, 2013)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## candycar (Jun 14, 2013)

He's too special! Love the markings. Great little guy! Big congrats.


----------



## chandab (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow, he has quite the cross. Congrats! He's too cute.


----------



## Helicopter (Jun 15, 2013)

Aaaaaawwwww, what a little ripper!


----------



## acl68025 (Jun 16, 2013)

How cute!


----------

